# how to acheive 500RWHP



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

what do i need to do to accomplish 500RWHP when i get my Goat???

besides a sueprcharger...

doesnt have to eb right away.....but what would be my best bet as far as the first couple of mods to get me on my way??

thanks!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Simple... You need a "go baby go" button.:cool 
Cam, N02, Kooks long tubes, Corsa sport.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

A fairly large cam, LT headers, ported FAST intake, nice set of p/p heads, UD pulley, electric water pump should get you really close.

Good luck!


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i guess i should also add in that i do not wanna suffer much from gas mileage and reliability

it WILL be a daily driver.

thanks everyone for the help


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Well since you don't want to suffer too much on gas mileage you may want to consider a supercharger. My gas mileage hasn't changes at all since I installed mine and you see my results in my sig. With that said, I agree with RockWV and pickinfights if you still don't want a huffer. Good luck!


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

with the mods they suggested......would i suffer much MPG??

i dont wanna do a superhcarger....well i do eventually...jsut not now cause i will have the money for a SC...but id rather put it towards rims tires suspension and whats left to the engine.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

I still get about 24mpg on the highway.....but about 12-14 around town.

If you want NA 500rwhp it's not going to be a great daily driver most likely.

If you want FI 500rwhp it will drive like stock for the most part.

Are you an LS1 or LS2?


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

NA and FI???? 

obvisouly i want FI haha

and ill get a LS2 (dont have the car yet....im planning ahead)


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

MonsterInProgress said:


> i guess i should also add in that i do not wanna suffer much from gas mileage and reliability
> 
> it WILL be a daily driver.
> 
> thanks everyone for the help


With the juice off the car is stock.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

very true pickinfights.....but nos ahs always scared me a little lol.

but yea back to my previous post..

NA??? FI???


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

*daily driver*

if you want it to be a daily driver and not suffer with gas mileage and keep it dependable... just leave it alone, or just an exhaust or cold air intake..But if you MUST have 500 RWHP.. 1st you will need anywhere from 7 to $10,000.00 in cash and you must also remember. NO MATTER how much HP your car has and NO MATTER how fast you are. there WILL ALWAYS be someone out there faster and quicker then you:


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i know that there will be someone faster and quicker and willing to dump more money. BUT...ill have the fastest car in my area...
except for the guy 2 houses dwon with the Lambo Murcialoago. oir however you spell it.

im thinking the first things ill do is...

rims, drag radials, suspension setup..not suru what though, and a exhaust/headers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

*more hp*

Yeah, you can do all that , but there is another problem.. if your mods alter your emission control system, it becomes illegal,,I know several people here in Connecicut who were stopped by the cops for different reasons and they got big fines for having altered systems. also in Connecticut we have to go for State emissions testing every year or so and most altered intakes make your car fail the test, it gets costly to fix and if you don't. you lose your registration till it is fixed


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

ill be fine here in GA....never happens haha.

but what would alter my emissions control?


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Like I've said, if you want stock driveability and equal gas mileage AND 500rwhp, you're gonna have to go FI (forced induction) (turbo, supercharger).

NA (normally aspirated) 500rwhp isn't going to have very good around town mileage and not as good highway mileage.

You can go bigger cubes and get where you want but you're still going to sacrifice something.

http://www.turboconnectionracing.com/inf/GTO.html


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

so my best bet is a supercharger or turbo......what do you reccomend?? i knwo some are partial to each....but i want facts...

i know im going to Magnuson for a blower if i go that route.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

The APS twin turbo is the hot item at the moment but it's not cheap.

Each has their pros and cons.

Plug and play, maggie is the way to go....want room to grow then go procharger or APS or GenTT. I don't care for the STS system but that's just personal preference, it makes good power too.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

k so what your saying is....

if i decide to go with a Blower then go ProCharger instead of Maggie?

and if i decide to go turbo...go to APS?? When the dyno says "545 HP MAx" does that mean at the wheels??

and how much is the APS twin turbo kit? i couldnt ever find prices. I remember RMR use to sell their twin turbo...but now they sell the procharger...know why??

i dont like the STS setup...it scares me cause of where the turbo is place....


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

So far I have all of the "normal" bolt-ons! 

CAI, 
FAST intake, 
U/D pulley, 
160 T stat, 
Headers (Kooks), 
Cat back, 
Royal Purple. 

With a large CAM, heads and of course a good Dyno tune to make it all work, I should be close to the majic number of 500rwhp. Until I have the cash for the later, I'll just have to wait and see. From what I've read and seen, it should be about it.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

can you do a break down of how much each part cost and all? thanks man. nice ride


now i jsut have to decide what color i want my car...ive brought it down toquicksilver, impulse blue, or torrid red..


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

The APS is capable of much more than 545.....so is the Procharger.

The maggie is quite capable but doesn't have quite the growth potential of the turbos or the procharger. 

I think the APs is going for something north of $7k and I don't know what all else you'd have to buy, I think fuel upgrades are needed at a minimum.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

the maggie os somewhere around that price range....

im going to take a look at procharger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*500 Hp*

there is another choice.. you can buy a 572 CI big block with 650 HP and have it installed. I was told by a local speed shop the the swap is mostly a bolt on item. not very hard to do and the stock suspension and drive train will hold up but it can be beefed up if you like. the whole package including install will run a little north of 12,000.00 and they keep your engine as a trade a lot of money but you will spend at least 3/4 of that just to get the 500 RWHP in your current engine ,,, and the big block comes with a great warranty,,, when you make mods to your stock motor the warranty is voided


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

where can i ge tthis done at?

in that case...i may find a high mileage...well not too high 2004 and do that swap.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LYNMUP said:


> So far I have all of the "normal" bolt-ons!
> 
> CAI,
> FAST intake,
> ...


All of this plus a 75 shot will get you over 500rwhp. I have an x-pipe and everything listed except the fast intake and dyno at 439 rwhp.



MonsterInProgress said:


> where can i ge tthis done at?


Where are you located?


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

im in Braselton Georgia.....im sorta interested in the 572 Big Block....cause i could save ALOT of money by getting a higher mileage 04 and trading the engine in and getting that setup.

but im also thinking i may just get a 05...put a 100 shot of NX in it....put some drag radials and rims and be done with it for the time being.

how much did all those mods run you together?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Between 7 and 8 K, The guys who did most of my mods are in Marietta close to Woodstock. My dyno guy is in East Marietta.

I drive out to Braseltown to get parts for the 66 and 67 from Year One. I'll let you know the next time I need parts and we'll meet up.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

05GTO said:


> All of this plus a 75 shot will get you over 500rwhp. I have an x-pipe and everything listed except the fast intake and dyno at 439 rwhp.


I have an X pipe also, not that it matters that much, mostly for exhaust note I think. 

So you are saying you have a CAM and heads or just the bolt-ons listed? Just curious! At 435rwhp you should be getting just over 500 to the crank. That is my ultimate goal...(for now)! I've seen guys get to that with just a CAM and the other items, i.e. CAI, LT headers, catback, etc.

Would be nice to have a post showing "typical" gains with common bolt-ons. The only problem is one bolt on will give better gains with another. The list would be so complex and huge it wouldn't be easy to look-up you mods. Too many variables. I seen a post of a guy that had Kooks LT, said he installed a electric water pump and was only suposed to get 8 rwhp according to the manufacturer but dynoed 13! All because his other mods made his engine more efficient.

If there is a post such as this...please let me know.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

so would i be able to take a 2004 GTO and drop in the 572? or would it have to be a 2005-2006??


----------



## morris (Mar 19, 2007)

THis one is right at 15K but they have models starting at 11K and 675hp

http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.asp?N=700+4294925232+4294918831+4294908216+115+4294838871


And the R stands for race!
GM Performance Parts largest, most powerful engine is here. These ZZ572/720R's are built around an all-new generation VI one piece main seal tall deck *572 cid with approximately 12.0:1 compression, 720 horsepower at 6250 rpm, and 685 ft./lbs. of torque at 4500 rpm with a recommended max rpm of 6750*. These all-new race blocks have a forged 4340 steel crank, shot peened forged 4340 H-beam rods, and forged aluminum pistons with full floating wrist pins. Redesigned rectangular port aluminum cylinder heads with 118cc combustion chambers, Stainless steel valves at, 2.25 in. intake side and 1.88 in. exhaust side. Mechanical roller camshafts are used with valve lift being .714 in. intake, and .714 in. exhaust side, duration at .050 in. for intake is 266 degrees and 274 degrees exhaust side. Hardened chromemoly retainers are used with dual valve springs 1.50 in. coil diameter. Aluminum roller rockers with 1.7:1 ratios, high performance one-piece push rods are installed. New GM Performance Parts tall deck single plane intake manifold and a 1090 CFM King Demon carburetor delivers the air. A multiple spark discharge distributor handles ignition, spark plugs and wire are included. New screened and louvered windage trays and high rpm torsional dampers are used.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LYNMUP said:


> So you are saying you have a CAM and heads or just the bolt-ons listed? Just curious! At 435rwhp you should be getting just over 500 to the crank.


I have CNC ported ls6 heads, 600 lift cam, heavy duty lifter springs, chrome moly pushrods, ud pulley, slp lt's, high flow cats, x-pipe, flowmaster 40's and a K&N CAI. I may add a Fast intake and water pump, I'd like to get 450-475 rwhp. 

I estimate around 510 to 520 at the crank.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

so anyway....back to my question....is it simply jsut a bolt up application? what if i didnt want that much power...is there another bolt up engine that is a little less powerful?

i really appreciate all the help


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok, I'll make it simple, I've got an '05 with headers, cat-back, cai, 150 shot of juice, and a tune. RWHP 525/RWTQ 527.

SLP Headers +- $1100.00
MagnaFlo Cat-Back +- $700.00
LPE CAI +- $300.00
NOS LS2 Plate Kit +- $700.00
Good Dyno Tune +- $400.00

Went on a cruise this weekend, we were doing 70-90, got an avarage of 21 mpg and still was able to hang with the heavely moded guys.

That's my .02,

Chris


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

sounds good to me cadsbury

im honestly thinking about doing the 572 or something a little smaller in a 04, IF i can still maintain some good gas mileage which i probably cant.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MonsterInProgress said:


> sounds good to me cadsbury
> 
> im honestly thinking about doing the 572 or something a little smaller in a 04, IF i can still maintain some good gas mileage which i probably cant.


Make sure you have some cash to beef up your tranny no matter if it's an auto or a manual. Plus have some more cash to upgrade your driveline components especially if you get an '04. Oh and suspension work will need to be done as well to get that power to the ground and to limit wheel hop.

And you really need to get off that gas mileage thing especially if your talking about a 572. If you get 17 mpg with that on the freeway I'll be surprised.

I spent under 8K for all of my upgrades and I'm at... well look at my sig. And the power I'm getting is with a safe tune plus my mileage hasn't changed. I can't ask for more. Plus I still have room for more power (cam package, forged bottom end and possibly a small shot of Nos- only with the forged bottom end though). But none of that will happen without me upgrading the driveline and suspension.

I guess the first thing you need to do is get the car and then see which direction you want to go.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i know my first mods already

im going to swicth the interior to impulse blue in a quicksilver car....then some wheels and drag radials.
then engine


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

also what mods are you running 6QTS11OZ?? i decided agains the 572...to much work and money ill keep it simple for now. i mean 400HP is already plenty of powere for the time being.

im pretty sure my first engine mods will be kooks headers....magnaflow exhaust. and possibly a CAI
i dont wanna buy anything that i will have to get rid of when i do a superhcrager in the future.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MonsterInProgress said:


> also what mods are you running 6QTS11OZ?? i decided agains the 572...to much work and money ill keep it simple for now. i mean 400HP is already plenty of powere for the time being.
> 
> im pretty sure my first engine mods will be kooks headers....magnaflow exhaust. and possibly a CAI
> i dont wanna buy anything that i will have to get rid of when i do a superhcrager in the future.


My mods are; _*LPE CAI, Magnacharger supercharger with upgraded 2.7" pulley at 8 psi, JBA shorty headers, JBA mid pipes with high flow cats, MagnaFlow catback with x pipe and a tune*_ of course. Also I have an oil catch can, Pedders rear drag springs, drag bags and GMM ripshifter. I'm thinking about doing the cam package and clutch upgrade within the few months or so.

Oh!! My car is an '05, 6 speed. I need to add that in my signature.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

sweet ride man. 

yeah im going to stick with my plan first off.

-blue interior swap (ill be unique)
-drag radials (what brand?) and some rims of some sort..
-kooks headers
-magnaflow exhaust

then far future
-procharger
-nos


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

MonsterInProgress said:


> sweet ride man.
> 
> yeah im going to stick with my plan first off.
> 
> ...


What size street tires are you going with? Any ideas?


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Cadsbury said:


> Ok, I'll make it simple, I've got an '05 with headers, cat-back, cai, 150 shot of juice, and a tune. RWHP 525/RWTQ 527.
> 
> SLP Headers +- $1100.00
> MagnaFlo Cat-Back +- $700.00
> ...


How are your headers holding up? How does SLP compare to Borla??


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

how does SLP headres compare to Kooks?

and i dont knwo what size tires.....any ideas? i ceom from my truck with 38" tires. also i want to have different offset wheels. like the rear wheels with a Deep lip and the front about half of the back.....any ideas on that?


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

MonsterInProgress said:


> how does SLP headres compare to Kooks?
> 
> and i dont knwo what size tires.....any ideas? i ceom from my truck with 38" tires. also i want to have different offset wheels. like the rear wheels with a Deep lip and the front about half of the back.....any ideas on that?


Without modifying the rear you're limited in tire size...rolling the fenders gives you a little more room but you're still limited in tire size.

Wheel style is also somewhat limited due to the odd-ish offset and stud spacing.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

so whats the widest i can go tire and rim....and whats the max offset i can go.

i really want that look of the deeper lip in the rear.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Check out this thread. Exactly what he did. I want these rims but I want to stay with 17's. The only way to get deeper dish is to go with 18's or 19's. He has 18 x 8.5 front with 2.5" lip and 18 x 9.5 in the back with 3.5" lip. Also he's running 245 front and 275 rear tires. Check teh pics in his first post! Loks sweet, only can imagine what it will look like on a silver GOAT.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9970


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

alls it takes is to convince my mom to sell the truck since its in her name now, and..im on my way....that does look sweet.

im excited about me taking the silver goat and transferring a blue interior into it.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i dont want to trim any on the fenders...so whats the largest tire i can go front and rear


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

275's are probably the widest you can get especially without rolling the fenders...will depend on the tire make.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

who makes the best drag radials?


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been mentioned already, but I haven't read through all the posts on this thread...

The latest issue of High Performance Pontiac had a nice article on just this subject: how to get more hp out of the 6.0 goat. It's titled "LS2 Potent Power Packages: Horsepower Engineering Pumps up a GTO by 175 RWHP".

I left my magazine is at work, so I'm going from memory here, but HPE in Houston TX has a nice kit for $2999 that includes a new cam (there are two choices of cams-one mild, one more aggressive), Lingenfelter CAI kit, valve springs, rockers, locks, underdrive pulley, headers and exhaust system. Don't flog me if I'm wrong, but if I remember correctly it boosts rwhp to like 430-something with a tune, and they also offer (at an additional price) a 100-shot nitrous kit that can be added to it. Seems like they made well over 500 rwhp with the full kit and nitrous. Pretty good article.


----------

